# Christmas Decoration Rattler



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wasn't really hunting nor using a slingshot but there was a kill so I suppose it would go here.
My wife wanted me to get the Christmas decorations from the back room of the garage last weekend.
Behind the last few boxes I had a suprise.









Almost had to go change my shorts!
Dispatched with my littlle Model 33 Remington single shot and a snake shot load.

Have to be careful in the Arizona desert.

Jim


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

They're not as scary when you know they are there. When the bush you are stepping over or the box you are moving starts rattling, it's another story.


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Yup!! Met one of them while I was in Georgia a couple of years ago . I wondered why my mate told me to take the .38 with me when I went to collect the mail. He was wrapped round the bottom of the post and rattled at me . I drew that .38 faster than John Wane ever could . Have his rattle on my hatband . and they dont tast like chicken More like stale rubber bands lol.

Great pic and Im glad you got him and not the other way round mate.

Cheers
AL


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Was your slingshot broke? lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Whoa !!!! Those guys can really get the old heart a pumpin' !!! Glad you nailed him.

When I was a kid, I was out in the barn, in the corn crib. Had an old crank corn sheller mounted on the side of a wooden bin. I reached into the bin to get a cob of corn to put in the sheller, and there was the rascal rattlesnake curled up in the bin. Man, I yanked my had out of there fast enough to break the sound barrier ... killed the bugger with a hoe.

Another time I was crouched down at the fence line in the corner of a field of corn, trying to shoot some crows with an old shotgun. I had been there, very still, for about 15 minutes. I turned my head slightly because I thought I heard something behind me. I was face to face with a big copperhead that had come up behind me. I guess he could sense the heat of my body, and was rared up with his head about even with mine. I leaped straight up and over the fence from my crouch, gun and all, without even thinking about it ... never touched the fence ... blew the bugger's head off from the other side of the fence. Then I sat down and shook like a leaf. Went back the next day to see if I could jump the fence ... couldn't do it! Amazing what a bit of adrenalin will do for you ...

I'll bet you were vibrating a bit after that encounter. Good thing he was not curled up in the box!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

treefork said:


> Was your slingshot broke? lol


 Nope, the 22 was closer. Couldn't get a shot with a slingshot anyways, had to step up on a stool and shoot down behind a water tank.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

thats scary considering the time of year it is. they aren't kidding when they say that they dont hibernate, they just slow down so you see them less.


----------

